# YouTube?



## TillysWilly (Sep 24, 2011)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Base:: Other

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: Theme Manager

Carrier:: Verizon

Optional:: Themed

Requires Root:: No

Optional:: Themed

Android Version:: 4.0.4 (ICS)

Source:: 
Ok I just unrooted my S3 and lost my old YouTube apk file. The new version 3.5.5 won't let me set new videos fist in my subscription list. Anyone have the older apk that will let you? Thanks


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Moved to general android. The application forum is for the creator of the apps to post their works.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Google brah, google.

http://www.torrapk.com/index.php/en/dwld/20-music-a-video/670-download-youtube-apk-234


----------

